# Snowy day in GA



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2005)

It was pretty and not damaging....the only way for snow


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2005)

From the back porch...


----------



## Bill K (Mar 1, 2005)

Dang....didn't get squat down here in Douglasville.

Nice house. Like the center right gable with the arch window.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2005)

"Cool."     
Any fish in that pond and is it yours?  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 1, 2005)

*Looks the same here...*

Very nice house....


I'd say ol Jim is doing alright...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2005)

We were covered very well (as you can see) and heck I am only 30 minutes from you. Fact is it is snowing again right now, but it is a wet snow.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> "Cool."
> Any fish in that pond and is it yours?
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



The pond has fish, but it is not mine....but I do have permission to fish it  Have to wait on sumemr hours though...seems I am always busy till dark.

Jim


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice home Jim and great pic's also.

I'd be wearing that pond out on the weekends right now...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hurry!!!!!!!*

Jim,
HURRY!  Get the family dressed up, set up some lights and decorations and run outside and take a picture of the family in front of the house.  Use for next year's Christmas card!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Jim,
> HURRY!  Get the family dressed up, set up some lights and decorations and run outside and take a picture of the family in front of the house.  Use for next year's Christmas card!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



have you seen my family!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 1, 2005)

I wish we would have got a little of that in Carrollton. It is sunny, cold and very windy.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> have you seen my family!!!


Hey, it's snowing.  Wear ski masks...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## pendy (Mar 1, 2005)

That's just enough snow to make it pretty and to know it isn't going to stay long.

Jim do you live near Cumming,Ga? Did it snow there? My aunt and uncle just moved there and my aunt loves the snow so I hope she got to see it.

Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing!!!

Aunt Bea


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope not near Cumming GA, about 1.5 hours NE of me.

Phil the ski mask will only help from the chin up

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice house!  That backyard looks like a nice place for a bow stand.  Natural funnel between your house and that pond.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!*

Here I was down on the Gulf Coast and it was 60 degrees and I hear that it's snowin' in Atlanta!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good night!!!!!!!!!

What is goin' on here???????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> Very nice house....
> 
> 
> I'd say ol Jim is doing alright...



Yup Woodys has been good to me over the years


----------



## leo (Mar 2, 2005)

*Beautiful pics Jim*

I was in Conyers about 11am when it blew thru there, and I mean literally blew thru, a few small flakes most of it horizontal in the wind and you could see clear sky's around it in all directions, a 1/2 mile below I 20 and the sun was bright  

Y'all just lucky I guess


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty pic Jim! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 25, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> The pond has fish, but it is not mine....but I do have permission to fish it  Have to wait on sumemr hours though...seems I am always busy till dark.
> 
> Jim


----------

